# 28-30 weekers



## klabro

I'm just looking to talk to other moms who have had preemies in this range. My cervix shortened when I was 24 weeks and stayed stable for 3 weeks after when they quit checking. So now I am 28 weeks and have been having Braxton Hicks all the time as well as losing some bits that I'm not sure isn't my mucus plug. Its not a given that I will deliver in this time frame, but I just really want to be prepared if it does happen. Any stories/outcomes are welcome.


----------



## SucreK

Hello! My girls were born at 33+4, so not quite in your range. One spent 16 days in the NICU, growing and feeding. The other needed multiple surgeries and was in for 74 days. A girlfriend of mine had her twins at 30 weeks, and they spent 6 weeks in the NICU. They had no surgeries (except for hernia surgery when they were older), and were only growing and feeding. 

I hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

My eldest was born at 28 weeks and 6 days. We spent 60 days in the NICU, and had a fairly uneventful time (thankfully). My baby was on oxygen during his entire stay, and did have a Grade I brain bleed, but he suffered no long term effects from it. After the first few weeks, he spent the rest growing and learning how to feed. 

He's now 6 years old and a very bright, and healthy little boy! You would never guess he came earlier than he should have. 

Good luck! :hugs: If you need to talk, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Nicole R.

I had an emergent cerclage at 20 weeks cervix was .53cm. 
Was on strict bedrest and delivered on 28 weeks. No complications. Hes 10 years old now and in the gifted school for his age


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hi
My water broke at 26 weeks 1 day. When I was 27 weeks 5 days I starr3d bleeding. I started having Braxton hicks contractions at that time. They continued the next day along with the bleeding. My cervix had not changed so they just monitored me. I went into active labor when I was 28 weeks 1 day. I had my son on valentines day. He weighed 2 pounds 11 ounces. 

He is currently 1 week old and doing fantastic. He is breathing on his own and just has a cpap to help keep his lungs open. He was on IV meds for nutrition and electrolytes but as of tomorrow he will be off of all IV meds since he is tolerating my breast milk and gaining weight.


----------

